
Looking for tech founder for next YC batch - ljanjis
Dear Hackers,<p>I look for a tech founder to apply for the next batch. Idea: Next gen job marketplace for tech occupations.<p>I&#x27;m just starting out. I am a business professional in the industry in Europe but can&#x27;t find somebody willing to go to US in private network.<p>Leave your mail if you are interested to get in touch.
======
BeReADY
I am very interested. Hit me up! brady9199@gmail.com

